# Top thực phẩm giàu canxi cho bà bầu nhất định phải biết



## phuonglan (17/7/19)

Thực phẩm bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là vấn đề luôn được các ông bố, bà mẹ quan tâm. Bởi bổ sung canxi từ chế độ ăn hàng ngày vừa đơn giản lại không kém phần quan trọng. Hiểu được tâm lý đó, bài viết này đưa ra 24 loại thực phẩm giàu canxi cho các bà bầu tham khảo.

*Vì sao bà bầu cần bổ sung canxi?*
Canxi là dưỡng chất vô cùng cần thiết cho thai nhi và mẹ bầu.
Trong suốt thai kỳ, nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ tăng lên 40% so với lúc không mang thai. Việc bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu càng tăng cao khi càng về cuối kỳ mang thai. Cụ thể nhu cầu Canxi trong từng giai đoạn như sau:

3 tháng đầu, nhu cầu là  800-1000 mg/ngày.
Trong 3 tháng giữa là 1000-1200 mg/ngày.
3 tháng cuối và khi nuôi con bú: 1200 -1500mg/ngày.





​*Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu ảnh hưởng đến cả mẹ và bé*

*Đối với mẹ*
Bổ sung đủ canxi là rất quan trọng và mang nhiều lợi ích với các mẹ: Bảo vệ răng, tóc, móng, ngăn ngừa loãng xương và bảo vệ được bà mẹ khi sinh con, giảm nguy cơ tiền sản giật. Giúp giảm thiểu các tình trạng bà bầu bị chuột rút, đau lưng…

*Đối với bé*
Trẻ không được bổ sung đầy đủ canxi thường dễ quấy khóc, ngủ không yên, co giật. Thiếu canxi hệ xương và răng của trẻ không phát triển toàn diện có thể dẫn tới còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng. Trẻ cũng có thể bị hạn chế vận động (chậm lẫy, chậm bò,..) và hạn chế nhận thức,...

*Top đầu các thực phẩm giàu canxi  cho bà bầu*
Phương pháp hiệu quả nhất để bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu chính là thông qua các loại thực phẩm tự nhiên đầy đủ dinh dưỡng. Với nhu cầu cao, trong thai kỳ nên kết hợp ăn uống và bổ sung canxi nano cho bà bầu là tối ưu nhất.






*Thực phẩm giàu canxi cho bà bầu nhóm hải sản*

*Cá chạch*

Hàm lượng canxi trong cá chạch gần bằng 6 lần cá chép, xấp xỉ 10 lần bạch tuộc.
*Cua biển*

Giàu canxi, protein, ít chất béo, thịt cua biển còn chứa nhiều kẽm, vitamin C và A. Giúp tăng cường hệ xương chắc khỏe đồng thời tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể.
*Hàu*

Ngoài hàu, các loài nghêu, sò, ốc hến cũng là nguồn cung cấp dồi dào của canxi, sắt, selen và kali cho cơ thể. Mẹ bầu nên ăn khoảng 1-2 lần/tuần là tốt nhất.
*Cá mòi*

Cá mòi là nguồn cung cấp canxi ngoài sữa tốt nhất.
Mẹ bầu nên ăn cả con cá và chọn những nhãn hiệu chế biến cá còn cả xương.
*Cá chạch*

Với cùng một trọng lượng, hàm lượng canxi trong cá chạch gần bằng 6 lần cá chép, xấp xỉ 10 lần bạch tuộc.
*Tảo biển*

Tảo biển chứa 134mg canxi/1 chén. Đây là loại thực phẩm giàu canxi, chất xơ và iod cho bà bầu.
*Tôm đồng*

Trong 100g tôm đồng có đến 1.120mg canxi. Món này dễ chế biến nên mẹ bầu đừng bỏ qua nhé.
*Các loại rau củ giàu canxi cho bà bầu*

*Cây họ đậu*

Đậu Hà Lan, đậu xanh , đậu nành, đậu phộng,…
Nguồn canxi tuyệt vời, đồng thời cung cấp chất xơ, protein, sắt, folate (B9).
*Cải xoăn*

Cải xoăn không những bổ sung thêm canxi, mà còn cung cấp thêm cho cơ thể rất nhiều vitamin A,C, folate, sắt và kali.
*Bông cải xanh*

*Cải chíp*

Ngoài bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bầu, cải chíp còn cung cấp các vitamin A, C, acid foclic…
*Súp lơ xanh*

Một cốc súp lơ xanh ép nước chứa một lượng khá lớn canxi cũng như mangan, kali, photpho, magie và chất sắt.
*Rau bina*

Rau bina, hay còn gọi là rau chân vịt, rất giàu kali, kẽm, phốt pho, selen giúp bảo vệ gan.
*Tỏi tây*

Tỏi tây chứa nhiều vitamin giúp tăng cường năng lượng (các loại vitamin có trong trứng, sữa, và rau xanh), canxi và kali.
*Khoai lang*

Khoai lang là nguồn cung cấp tốt cho canxi, kali, vitamin A và C.
*Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu từ trái cây*
Các loại trái cây giàu canxi cho bà bầu như:

*Chuối*

Chuối cung cấp kali, canxi giúp cơ thể chống thoái hóa xương
*Kiwi*

Kiwi ngoài cung cấp canxi bảo vệ xương còn giàu vitamin C, carotin giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch
*Cam*

Cam giàu canxi và vitamin tốt cho cả mẹ và thai nhi. Mẹ bầu lưu ý vỏ cam chứa nhiều canxi nên mẹ có thể xay vỏ cam để bổ sung canxi.
*Quả sung*

Sung giàu canxi và chất xơ nên có thể giúp mẹ bầu chế táo bón.
*Trái cây khô*

Nho khô, mận sấy khô, mơ khô,..
Cần lựa chọn sản phẩm đảm bảo an toàn thực phẩm
*Các loại hạt giàu canxi thai phụ cần bổ sung*
Một số loại hạt giàu canxi tốt cho sức khỏe mẹ bầu và thai nhi như: hạnh nhân, đậu phụ, hạt dẻ,... Các loại hạt này đơn giản, dễ kiểm lại giàu canxi cho mẹ bầu nên các mẹ không nên bỏ qua nhé.

*Sữa và các sản phẩm chế biến từ sữa*
Các sản phẩm sữa có chứa hai loại protein chất lượng cao: casein và whey. Sữa là nguồn canxi tốt nhất trong chế độ ăn uống.
Một số sản phẩm giàu canxi mẹ bầu nên dùng: sữa chua, sữa tươi, sữa công thức, phô mai, váng sữa,...


----------



## lethithuha111296 (18/7/19)

Bài chia sẻ về các thực phẩm giàu canxi rất ý nghĩa.


----------



## minhtam29081996 (23/7/19)

Bà bầu bị tê tay phải làm sao cho nhanh khỏi nhất?


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (23/7/19)

Um mình thấy cũng đúng, để mình thử áp dụng


----------



## Lee rose (29/7/19)

ngoài việc bổ sung canxi theo các giai đoạn của thai kì thì việc uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày cũng rất quan trọng n giúp quyết định việc hấp thu tốt hoàn toàn hay không? Đồng thời cũng giúp tránh 1 số tác dụng không mong muốn khi uống canxi.


----------



## haohao0096 (31/7/19)

*Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh* có cần thiết hay không là thắc mắc của rất nhiều bà mẹ. Phụ nữ sau sinh, nhất là phụ nữ đang trong giai đoạn cho con bú cần biết cách bổ sung canxi sau sinh hợp lý, an toàn và hiệu quả.
_Đây là việc làm hết sức cần thiết nhằm đảm bảo sức khỏe cho sản phụ và bé sơ sinh._


----------

